# Hello WW2Aircraft



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello WW2Aircraft.net! I'm new here as you can see. Thought I'd just drop in and introduce myself. I'm Colby, but please call me Dest. My favourite game is WC3, because it never gets boring, thank god for BNet . I also love History, my specialty is WW2 and I plan on teaching at West Point some day. 

-Dest


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate.....post away!


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Stares at your avatar* I was wondering whether stuff like that was allowed here.  I think I might change mine. =P


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2009)

Destroyer25 said:


> *Stares at your avatar* I was wondering whether stuff like that was allowed here.  I think I might change mine. =P



Jan, being Swedish but living in Scotland, is allowed an avatar like that to remind him what girls look like as he now resides in a place where men wear skirts.

Anyway, greetings "Zerstorer" and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm guessing thats Destroyer in German. 8)


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2009)

^^

You'd be right.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome Destroyer. Before you change your Avatar, be sure to read our forum rules. Wouldn't want to have to show you the door this early.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome Dest! Toronto's my home town but have been living "out west" for almost 18 years.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2009)

I approve of his avatar.


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I approve of his avatar.



I knew you'd like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Me likey too! The Official Lucky13 Approval!


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm glad its liked. 8)


----------



## conkerking (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

I feel so loved! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

It's horrible, demeaning and distasteful and if it continues you will be banned (just like Lucky13 will be)  

Welcome.


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> It's horrible, demeaning and distasteful and if it continues you will be banned (just like Lucky13 will be)
> 
> Welcome.



Wait what?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

What? Guess someone doesn't understand a


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2009)

Make 'em sweat!!!!
Welcome destroyer!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2009)

So how did you become our resident expert?


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So how did you become our resident expert?



Prove that you are and I'll change it. 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

First off, you have to prove that you are first. 

You can't just come in here and act like the big wig that you blatantly think you are. That kind of attitude is going to get you nowhere quickly here and just make you look like an arsehole...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2009)

Destroyer25 said:


> Prove that you are and I'll change it. 8)





Wow! Go play your video game kid.

Now, having said that. You are more than welcome to be a member of this forum, but we do not like snotty nose kids who think they know it all coming in here and talking **** to people!


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wow! Go play your video game kid.
> 
> Now, having said that. You are more than welcome to be a member of this forum, but we do not like snotty nose kids who think they know it all coming in here and talking **** to people!



Well to you 18 might be a kid but to me its not. 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Destroyer, you need to understand that this is not a gaming forum, it is a World War 2 aircraft forum, inhabited by folks of all walks of life. However, there is a high degree of members who are either current or former military, including combat veterans from all militaries worldwide.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you haven't really all that much *hands-on* experience in tactical prep or execution and/or strategy overview or implementation...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)

...or elementary school social skills.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)

...oh and by the way. I assume you are Canadian correct? So explain how your scholastic training will qualify you for West Point teaching credentials please.


----------



## Destroyer25 (Dec 19, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> ...or elementary school social skills.



I lol'd at that one, I'm 18, you guys obviously are not. Clearly we have different ideas on social skills.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2009)

8)......one of the reasons I moved AWAY from Toronto.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2009)

A word of warning, Sonny. And, being born in 1934 I can call you Sonny. The warning is do not piss off Der Adler
or any of his henchmen [read :"The mods"]. Any one of them will sit your butt on the beach for a period of time
that they will determine.

Might I suggest you fall back, regroup and make an attempt to be amicable. Then you will be a welcome addition
to this fine forum, of which we are all very proud.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 19, 2009)

Crimea_River said:


> 8)......one of the reasons I moved AWAY from Toronto.


are you still a Leafs fan ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2009)

Still? Never was!

GO FLAMES!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2009)

And Destroyer was no more...even his avatar is gone. 

I should have given him the link for the Twelve 'O Clock High forum..he'd have been crucified in half a nanosecond.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2009)

Only sad thing is Les is not here. I love to watch the Cape Buffalo feed!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2009)

He'll probably be here shortly.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2009)

In honour of the departed Destroyer I shall now add to my sig:

*WW2 Aircraft.net's leading expert on single malt whiskey.*


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)

Lying [email protected] I have it on good authority you are not, Max.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Lying [email protected] I have it on good authority you are not, Max.




Bloody Jan telling lies again no doubt! Just because he lives in the land of single malt means nothing!


Anyway, it was me that arranged the Viking invasion of Mercia back in 900 AD..trust me, I'm an expert.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

HEY, THAT WAS ME!! LMAO


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> ...trust me, I'm an expert.


Oh God...is this going to be another one of those "_Hey ya'll...hold my beer and watch this..._" things?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah...  Qualification for being a single malt scotch expert?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

Be an alcoholic who still has some intact taste buds


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2009)

you guys are killin me!!!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2009)

My qualifications? I have shares in this company. Well, I've spent enough to be *owed* shares in this company.


Glengoyne


Hey, it's not all Bf 110's you know. A man needs a hobby.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)

Believe me, I'm not criticizing. I'm just venting my frustration of jealousy.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 19, 2009)

Never call me an expert.

An ex is a has-been
A spurt is a drip under pressure.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 20, 2009)

Log in late and you can miss a ton... 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep Wheels...you missed all the fun!

And here I thought it was going to be a typically quiet Saturday...man was I wrong!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> In honour of the departed Destroyer I shall now add to my sig:
> 
> *WW2 Aircraft.net's leading expert on single malt whiskey.*



Being able to sniff on a cork from a cheap knockoff single malt whisky doesn't make one an expert....this without topple over...



Matt308 said:


> Lying [email protected] I have it on good authority you are not, Max.



See.....a diploma from the School Of Gutter Slang doesn't fool anyone mate!



Maximowitz said:


> Bloody Jan telling lies again no doubt! Just because he lives in the land of single malt means nothing!
> 
> Anyway, it was me that arranged the Viking invasion of Mercia back in 900 AD..trust me, I'm an expert.



That's funny, as I recall you stayed in the longboat, insisting that you'd keep an eye on them....this after you dipped your toes in the water and jumped back inside screaming something about the water was too cold...

Not to mention the Lindisfarne incident.....which I took part in, back in the day, 793 AD IIRC, good party that was, got a wee bit out of hand, but what party doesn't?

Can't believe that I'm still barred!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

You're right Jan. What memories!
Tubs of vaseline and small shot glasses. I can smell the burning even now.......


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2009)

Ah! So it was you was it Jan?! Now I know where to send the bill my relatives have been chasing for so long......


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Bill!? What bill!?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Bill. He was with Joe and Ralph taking pictures for evidence.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh the f*cking c*nt!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Busted!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

*thinking of how to cover the tracks*


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2009)

Claim it was photoshopped. yeah, that's it.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

That wasn't Bill. You know as well as I do that it was Ragnar the ugly, or *rseface, as he was known to his friends.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

Always quick to blame your brother aren't you? Where did you get all that bling-bling btw, hmmm?

Fabrication of evidence or whatever it's called comes to my mind....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

He broke into some Swedish dude's home in Glasgow. Left the poor bloke scrambling for pennies stuck in the floor.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah yes, I forgot about that! And why don't you admit that Ragnar the Ugly is your sister, but everyone thinks 'it's' a man, and the real name is Ragnarsdottir?? Eh.,Eh?? You got the bling originally from her, you told me once, in that dive just outside Skaagen, when we went on that weekend pillaging crusie with Club Viking. The one where you ended up chatting to that Troll.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

The troll that kept referring to as Mother.....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2009)

No, not that one. The other one, dressed as Goering, with the pink tights! The one that followed you back to the ship...remember? Eh, Eh?!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyody ever walked into the middle of a coversation and wonder WTF? 

Goering in Pink Tights? Somthings I just don't want to know...........


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

This forum is just loaded with ALL kind of facts!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 26, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Has anyody ever walked into the middle of a coversation and wonder WTF?
> 
> Goering in Pink Tights? Somthings I just don't want to know...........


Read it all and I'm still lost.


Wheels


----------



## parsifal (Dec 27, 2009)

That new guy just P*ssed people off everywhere he went. some of us have to try some to do that.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooooh.....me...me...me...me!

Goering did have any pink tights, it was purple pom poms....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2009)

Was it? So who had the pink tights then? Or had I had too much Gammeldansk?
Yep, that 'new' guy sure thought a lot of himself. For an 'expert tactician', he didn't know much if he wasn't aware of the German word for his own username! Still, maybe after around ten years service, at least some of which should be with a SF unit, plus some actual combat, then a couple of years at Staff College, he might be allowed to think about giving a lecture on basic military structure.....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

I want to thank him for at least letting us have a thread dedicated to spam... 

and Jan's pink tights!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you know the British SAS use Pink Land Rovers? Sorry since were on the topic of pink...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2009)

We used to H, back with the old SeriesII and Series III long wheel base. They were a dusty pink colour, which originated from the actual primer, and then was mixed especially. It was designed to blend in with the heat haze in the desert. Now, my old lot use Land Rover 90 and 110 'Defenders', specially, er, sorted. The colours depend on the theatre, but desert stuff is quite like the early WW2 desert cammo, with sand, greys, blues and browns. All the paint is rather expensive too, as it's treated for IR reflectance.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahhh interesting info Terry, thanks!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Terry, did they change the wheelbase of Land Rovers? Back when I owned my 1969, it was known as an '88'. Has that changed?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mmmm......'88! *drool*


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Here ya go Jan, don't get them wet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Was thinking more in the line of the '88 produced by the Junkers company.... Nice shots though!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2009)

Beauty Chris! Must dig out some pictures of my old 88 inch Series III, which I had for ten years, took to some impossible places, and wish I still had!!
But, to answer your question, yes. The Series III Land Rovers were replaced, in the early 80's, by two new versions, with coil springs all round, and various engine options, including the 3.5 V8. The 88 was replaced by the '90' (actually 93 inches), which became the 'Defender 90', and the long-wheel base 109 was replaced by the '110', later 'Defender 110'. This line is still current today, and can be identified by the wheel arch 'eyebrows', and a flat front, incorporating the radiator grille, one piece, wind - down windows in the doors, among other details. Extremely capable off-road vehicles - even US Special Forces use them.


----------

